# UP Aqua Shrimp Sand



## azjenny (Dec 2, 2011)

Just because I didn't see much about this substrate in my searches, I thought I'd give my initial thoughts about it. Buffers to a pH of 6.5

1) It's a bit expensive, but I didn't need very much so it didn't bother me. Might not be my first choice if I was doing a whole rack of tanks though.
2) It comes in two grain sizes. They are both nice and black. I got the Micro grain size and it looks coooool!
3) It looks like the grains will be the perfect size for the shrimpies to play with, but it's also super floaty and light, and so very tough to plant it. Even positioning rocks in it was a bit tricky because with a very light touch everything moves, and slides around. But did I mention it looked cool? :tongue:
I don't have any shrimp in there yet, so I'll have to wait to update with how they seem to like it next week.

Here are some pictures.

















Has anyone use the bigger grain size? Wondering if it is just as floaty and light.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

where did you find it? i can't find it anywhere in the us :/


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

HolyAngel said:


> where did you find it? i can't find it anywhere in the us :/


GLA

http://greenleafaquariums.com/aquarium-shrimp-spawning/shrimp-sand-micro.html


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

Someone please post a close up pic. when you get a chance. From what I can see it looks like knock-off Fluval shrimp stratum but I can't really tell as all the picture have been far away.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

http://greenleafaquariums.com/aquarium-substrate.html


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Doh....Jeff beat me to it.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

jmowbray said:


> Someone please post a close up pic. when you get a chance. From what I can see it looks like knock-off Fluval shrimp stratum but I can't really tell as all the picture have been far away.


Except it's gotten good reviews unlike the Fluval Shrimp Stratum.


----------



## greenfish (Jul 7, 2004)

I was looking at this the other day but the bags seemed pretty small for the price. How many bags do you think it would take for a 10 gallon?


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Awesome! Thanks For the link!!


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Each 2kg bag = 4.4lbs, on average you want 1-2 lb per gallon.


----------



## greenfish (Jul 7, 2004)

HolyAngel said:


> Each 2kg bag = 4.4lbs, on average you want 1-2 lb per gallon.


Thanks!


----------



## azjenny (Dec 2, 2011)

My tank is 7.5 gallons, with a 12" square footprint and I used about 1 1/2 bags. Saving the other half for the matching tank I'd like to set up in the near future


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

jmowbray said:


> Someone please post a close up pic. when you get a chance. From what I can see it looks like knock-off Fluval shrimp stratum but I can't really tell as all the picture have been far away.


http://www.aquariumlife.com.au/showthread.php/36012-Size-comparison-Up-Aqua-Soil-vs-Shrimp-Sand


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

It's decent stuff, I was going to sell it via my store, but didn't think anyone would buy it since it's pretty expensive. It does look really nice, all uniform round dark dark brown balls, but from what I can tell it's the same thing as the mr. aqua soil, just 3 times the price.


----------



## Chikorita (Dec 16, 2007)

I am using it on top of the fluval stratum ..
It has nice nice round balls .. and it buffered the water to like 4.5 - 5ph during the first 2 months  after that it will be around 6.0

I have them in all of my tank .. which I spent like $400 on just those stuffs .. 1 bag is like very little .. U would need 3 bags for 10g ...


If you look at the top layer of my tanks .. it is up aqua sand ... very nice stuffs !!!


----------



## azjenny (Dec 2, 2011)

Added pics to OP!


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

looks very bold. maybe for some they like the consistency but for me it looks too perfectly circle lol.


----------



## azjenny (Dec 2, 2011)

sayurasem said:


> looks very bold. maybe for some they like the consistency but for me it looks too perfectly circle lol.


I know what you mean. I like modern. Clean lines, etc, so it's perfect for me but probably not for someone who's looking for a very natural look. I think it looks awesome though.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

does it leech ammonia?


----------



## azjenny (Dec 2, 2011)

HolyAngel said:


> does it leech ammonia?


No. Not supposed to. I'll run a test to be sure. As I don't have any fauna in there at all yet, it should be easy to tell.


----------



## bsk (Aug 18, 2010)

It does not leech ammonia. I've been using it for about 4 months now. I do really like the look but as someone mentioned earlier its hard to use with plants since its so light. I'm trying to grow some emeresed HC in it right now and I'm hoping once the hc roots itself it will be fine.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Nice! I thought it didn't leech but wanted to double check from some experienced hands, thanks


----------



## azjenny (Dec 2, 2011)

HolyAngel said:


> Nice! I thought it didn't leech but wanted to double check from some experienced hands, thanks


Did an ammonia test last night just to see and yep. No ammonia.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Wow the UP sand does look pretty nice . I think the grain size is TOO uniform though, makes it look really unnatural


----------



## azjenny (Dec 2, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> Wow the UP sand does look pretty nice . I think the grain size is TOO uniform though, makes it look really unnatural


I totally agree but I think that's what I like about it. Lol.
I would want it for my planted tank, but my shrimp tank is more modern art, if that makes sense. Haha.


----------



## nguymi (Jan 18, 2012)

I was thinking of using eco complete on the bottom and topping off with this stuff so that it would be better to plant? What do you think?


----------



## azjenny (Dec 2, 2011)

nguymi said:


> I was thinking of using eco complete on the bottom and topping off with this stuff so that it would be better to plant? What do you think?


It might keep the plants down better. I don't know. It really doesn't like to let plants root. I have no stem plants in mine now. 
I think it might work to just weight the stems down if you wanted to go that way. Or maybe a layer of eco complete would help. Hard to say.
I thought there was someone on here who did use this stuff as just the top layer.... I can't remember who though.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

I have it setup as the top layer to MGOPS mixed with eco-complete. I am cycling now, plants are staying down great!


----------



## Jill (Mar 13, 2012)

Does anyone know how long it will buffer the ph? Thanks.


----------



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

Jill said:


> Does anyone know how long it will buffer the ph? Thanks.


It really depends on the parameter of the water you use for WCs (i.e. how hard your active substrate has to work). Most of the active substrate are good for 1 to 2 years, here is a link that gives you some information.

I read from this site that some (successful) breeders don't change the substrate at all years (5+) and their shrimps are just as pretty as pretty can get. Also, I read from this site that some ppl rescape or otherwise disturb the substrate and get dead shrimp. I haven't kept shrimps for too long but my plan is to not change for as long as possible.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Review, I love this stuff looks great! It is buffering my water PH to 6.2 to where the FSS is a 6.5. Looks amazing under light, not easy to plant in, but I have eco complete and MGOPS mixed under it to about 1 1/2" then a 1 1/2 cap of up aqua shrimp sand. I will buy more of this until Liam can bring in the good Japan stuff!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Here are some photo's of Up Aqua Shrimp sand. The substrate is specifically formulated for shrimp keeping. This substrate has Montmorillonite (Shrimp minerals) added to each grain, you can see this in the second photo. The round shape is to allow better flow. Its extremely dense unlike any other soil substrate available today. 










Montmorillonite Minerals attached to each grain. 









I hope this was helpful to those who wanted to know.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Is this the micro or the regular version ? I think I'm going to have to get some to redo my 20gal..


----------



## moosenart (Feb 18, 2012)

Fss?


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

moosenart said:


> Fss?


fluval shrimp stratum.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Micro I think, looks like mine. Wish I would have bought more of this instead of 38 Pounds of FSS


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

It is kinda expensive, but I'm hoping it's worth it. 

I'm still having buffering issues with my aquasoil in my 20gal. I have ~20 liters of AS between Malaya and amazonia II and my PH was 6.8 for the first couple weeks when I first set it up and then bam, 8.6. I've tried an entire bottle of Humic, 500grams of peat pellets, and about 6 IAL leaves and the lowest I've gotten it is 7.4.. All while using pure RO water.. The only things left that could possibly be raising the ph are the ceramic bio rings in the filter or something. I don't get it.

Anyways, Im hoping to restart with this shrimp sand, so I just ordered a couple bags. Will report On my findings as well. Really hoping for a difference here and it seems to be going well for you guys so ya, gonna try it. Especially since AS is out of stock everywhere


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Who what were your readings in the tank for Amonnia and Nitrites?? I find when I does my cycling tanks with amonnia it spikes for a while but then goes back down.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

HolyAngel said:


> Is this the micro or the regular version ? I think I'm going to have to get some to redo my 20gal..


 Its the Micro version, the regular is a little larger.The grain size with Shrimp Sand compliments the shrimp really well being as small as they are.


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

Any thoughts on how the shrimp sand might hold up when coupled with a powered UGF system?


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Yeah it should work fine, it is not to small to be sucked up


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Just so no one gets too excited, mordalpus is right. This is just a "fancier" version of Mr. Aqua rolled in montmorillonite clay. I've been using it for almost four months in a few different setups and think $20 for a bag of it would be better spent on 2-3 Mr. Aqua or a couple bags of Fluval Shrimp Stratum. Even a $25 bag of Azoo Plant Grower Bed seems like a better buy.

It's cheap and easy to give your shrimp montmorillonite via the foods you're using or a mineral rock. Better bang for your buck.

P.S. on edit: I still like this stuff. It looks great in all the applications in which I'm using it.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

This buffers my water way lower than fss did. I am now at 5.8 day 5. Fss gets me to 6.4-6.6 Plus this stuff looks really good and is a lot more pourse (sp) than fss


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

somewhatshocked said:


> Just so no one gets too excited, mordalpus is right. This is just a "fancier" version of Mr. Aqua rolled in montmorillonite clay. I've been using it for almost four months in a few different setups and think $20 for a bag of it would be better spent on 2-3 Mr. Aqua or a couple bags of Fluval Shrimp Stratum. Even a $25 bag of Azoo Plant Grower Bed seems like a better buy.
> 
> It's cheap and easy to give your shrimp montmorillonite via the foods you're using or a mineral rock. Better bang for your buck.
> 
> P.S. on edit: I still like this stuff. It looks great in all the applications in which I'm using it.



Actually, its not. They are made in completely different factories with completely different formulas. Pound for pound shrimp sand is far more dense due do to its ratio of clay to ash. Fluval,Mr.Aqua are all 100% ash based. They are much lighter, and not nearly as dense grain for grain. Same go's for Azoo. All of which we have had in hand and tested ourselves. These are only a fraction of the soils we have come into contact with throughout 10 years of experience with soil substrates. Ash based soils are light in nature, very soft and porous. 



I can not same the same for ContoSoil,Nature Soil,Fluval,Mr.Aqua,Columbo,Brightwell Aquatic, and several others that are all made in the same factory. 

Contro-Soil Makes almost every Ash based soil in the market.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

They may be made in different factories but my overall point is that these are unbelievably similar soils. And they are. I use both of them… and everything else imaginable. 

The issue I have with the product is what you mention - its density. Meaning I'm typically paying more for it than I am alternatives that are lighter in weight. Either up front or with shipping costs.

It is a fancier version of Mr. Aqua and the other soils, as I said. Fancier, as in containing more clay and being rolled in/processed with cheap montmorillonite. There may also be a bit of montmorillonite inside the soil, as well, but that's less apparent.

It's good stuff and I use it (I'll likely even buy more of it from GLA in the future) but it is my opinion that it's overpriced on the market and that there are better alternatives. At least when it comes to diehard shrimp keeping and the benefits soils provide specifically for shrimp.

UP Aqua is definitely a cut above some of the others when it comes to plants, however.

Just my opinion.



Green Leaf Aquariums said:


> Actually, its not. They are made in completely different factories with completely different formulas. Pound for pound shrimp sand is far more dense due do to its ratio of clay to ash. Fluval,Mr.Aqua are all 100% ash based. They are much lighter, and not nearly as dense grain for grain. Same go's for Azoo. All of which we have had in hand and tested ourselves. These are only a fraction of the soils we have come into contact with throughout 10 years of experience with soil substrates. Ash based soils are light in nature, very soft and porous.
> 
> I can not same the same for ContoSoil,Nature Soil,Fluval,Mr.Aqua,Columbo,Brightwell Aquatic, and several others that are all made in the same factory.
> 
> Contro-Soil Makes almost every Ash based soil in the market.


----------



## MadDiscus (Aug 7, 2011)

Im glad to find this thread, im thinking to give it a shot for my 24x24 cube crs tank. from above post, ill need around 8 bags?do i need a layer of eco complete o the bottom?


----------



## plecofnz (May 7, 2011)

This soil is great I added it to two of my tanks straight from the bag no effect on my shrimps ( SSS & oebt )


----------



## binbin9 (Jan 31, 2012)

bought mine off amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/U-P-Aqua-D-55...e=UTF8&qid=1357242233&sr=8-4&keywords=up+aqua

They are out of stock now though


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm curious about the long term effects of this soil. Someone please report back after 12 months of use. Thanks.


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

I've had a full bag in my 6G edge on my desk for about 6-8 months now. i just pulled a couple pieces out and still as hard as the day i put them in.
i dont see any sediment from them breaking down over time like most other soils do.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

bostoneric said:


> I've had a full bag in my 6G edge on my desk for about 6-8 months now. i just pulled a couple pieces out and still as hard as the day i put them in.
> i dont see any sediment from them breaking down over time like most other soils do.


What's your Ph after 6-8 months?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Mine has been holding steady well below 6 pH for ten months.


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

shrimpnmoss said:


> What's your Ph after 6-8 months?


no idea. 

My 6G Edge started day 1 with Up Aqua Shrimp Sand, RO rematerialized water, and pile of xmas moss. About* 3* days later I added 10 fire red with no issues. Many months later there is upwards of 100ish shrimp in there. I do 0 maintenance on this tank other then topping off with RO.
The temp is anywhere between 70-77 depending on if I remember to turn on the heater when I'm in the office. I've never tested the PH in any of my shrimp tanks, nor do I plan to. The shrimp will always tell you if there is anything wrong long before you'd know by spending 10mins every couple days testing. 
I don't want to waste my time or $ on testing. If you do things "correct" then you won't have to test anything. If the shrimp are breading and colorful then you know things are good, if not then a big water change will most likely correct a lot issues.

(this my experience, which isn't typical, seems there are a lot of different ways to do the same thing on this forum)

I love this soil other then the price, this is what keeps me from using it on my larger tanks.

$20 for the small bag makes $40 for the big bags of AS sound cheap.



somewhatshocked said:


> Mine has been holding steady well below 6 pH for ten months.


:icon_smil


----------



## binbin9 (Jan 31, 2012)

Rinsing off my up aqua as we speak lol.


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

binbin9 said:


> Rinsing off my up aqua as we speak lol.


You're not supposed to rinse it...think it says it right on the bag. I didn't rinse mine and had no issues.


----------



## binbin9 (Jan 31, 2012)

DOH! I dont read good


----------



## Koro-chan (Mar 30, 2012)

Just bought 3 bags off amazon! Topping off eco-complete with ugf. Tank is moderately planted and started with a little over 20 CRS mixed, S+, SS, SSS.


----------



## Koro-chan (Mar 30, 2012)

UP aqua sand is AWESOME!!! I originally had 3 inches of eco-complete and use RO water and buffered a reading of 6.8 ph. I put in 2 of 3 bags of UP aqua sand and over night my ph buffered down to 6.4 ish. My shrimp are going crazy. They usually hide and aren't as active, but they're in the open and owning the tank! The sand does look pretty cool and the shrimp colors seems to pop more against the sand. I am a fan!


----------



## Rob in Puyallup (Jul 2, 2009)

I have the micro version of this product in one of my crystal tanks. The shrimp love it. I find it very attractive, too. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rob in Puyallup (Jul 2, 2009)

Ooo


----------



## Rob in Puyallup (Jul 2, 2009)

Sorry about the previous post. Tapatalk locked up on me. Lol

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Puddles (Jan 5, 2013)

Amazon sells this product in a 2kg bag. Does anyone know what volume that equates to? And is there a consensus on what this substrate buffers to on its own?


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

2 kg is not a lot, small bag, I used 4 kg in a 30c


----------



## Kinection (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm getting a new substrate for a CRS tank and I'm wondering... this or ADA? I'm going to put it in a 12G, how many bags would I need if I got UP?


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

1 bag of UP is in my 2.3 with a footprint of 18" long x 6" wide...


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

Kinection said:


> I'm getting a new substrate for a CRS tank and I'm wondering... this or ADA? I'm going to put it in a 12G, how many bags would I need if I got UP?


12g Mr Aqua Long will take 5 bags. ADA is going to be WAY cheaper.


----------



## Kinection (Dec 1, 2012)

It's not a Mr Aqua long though, it's one of those nice looking rimless china rectangle tanks. Looks sick for only 35$. 
The tank is about 17-20 inches by 10-14.


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

Kinection said:


> It's not a Mr Aqua long though, it's one of those nice looking rimless china rectangle tanks. Looks sick for only 35$.
> The tank is about 17-20 inches by 10-14.



Need exact footprint measurements for a better estimate. Up Aqua does not go very far at all though...took a whole bag for my 3 gallon. So figure at least 3-4 bags on your tank at $20 a bag. Would also love to know where you got your tank


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Recent trip to China I think you were talking about in another thread?


----------



## plamski (Sep 25, 2009)

I used 3x1L bags in regular 10gal tank/10"x20".Thikness is less than 1".
It is buffer from PH8 to PH6.6 for 6 months with biweekly 15% WC. Now after 9 months I have PH7.5.


----------



## Kinection (Dec 1, 2012)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> Recent trip to China I think you were talking about in another thread?


LOLs. I never went to China before LOLOLOL. I meant those made in china rimless tanks. They looked like mr.aqua, but don't have a brand. They have those tanks at this LFS near my house. They also have a 12g long that looks like
a rip off of Mr.aqua. I decided on the rectangle one. I was going to do the 12G L, but it was 75$. My budget is tank + soil= under 100$. That's really expensive for the UP sand though. I'm going to go with ADA then. 
If only I was rich.... *sigh*


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Do you have a pic of your square tank?


----------



## Puddles (Jan 5, 2013)

For those who use it, are you buying the small bags from Amazon or is there another supplier?


----------



## Kinection (Dec 1, 2012)

Puddles, they usually have them in LFSes, mines has 3 bags in stock. 
And soothing, I didn't get the tank yet. Decided on it though. xD
Will do when I get it.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

I'd love to see it.


----------



## dastowers (Feb 19, 2011)

*Amazon out of stock..anyone else carry UP Shrimp Sand?*

Amazon out of stock..anyone else carry UP Shrimp Sand? I bought two bags off of Amazon and one off the For Sale forum but want to buy another two bags.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Checked eBay and Aquabid?

It usually gets restocked pretty quickly with the Amazon seller.


----------



## dastowers (Feb 19, 2011)

I went ahead and put and order in with Amazon for 3 bags. Now to decide oebt or btoe.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I'd go with BTOE because they're so amazingly colored.

That said, I'm on a mission to get people interested in wild-type shrimp again. Things like regular Tigers/Super Tigers, Bee shrimp, et al.


----------



## Kinection (Dec 1, 2012)

I know this thread is kind of old, but I think some people are still interested in this substrate. 
Do you think one pound for every gallon is good enough? Planning to buy 2 2KG bags for a 8 gallon. Also, what is the other size for this substrate?


----------



## SouthernCichlids (Jan 20, 2013)

Kinection said:


> I know this thread is kind of old, but I think some people are still interested in this substrate.
> Do you think one pound for every gallon is good enough? Planning to buy 2 2KG bags for a 8 gallon. Also, what is the other size for this substrate?


I use 4 lbs for my 10gallon setup. inert black sand as a base and the UP sand on top, works great and both my tigers/PFRs are breeding consistently! I would definitely choose this over ADA substrates, just my personal preference. I use the micro size btw.


----------



## Kinection (Dec 1, 2012)

SouthernCichlids said:


> I use 4 lbs for my 10gallon setup. inert black sand as a base and the UP sand on top, works great and both my tigers/PFRs are breeding consistently! I would definitely choose this over ADA substrates, just my personal preference. I use the micro size btw.


 Wow really? That's good to hear your shrimp are doing well. 
Could I get away with 1 bag for a 12" by 12" cube? That's approx 4.5lbs for a 7.5G cube. I want a good 1-2 year buffering capability though, so I could go with 2 bags. May I ask how long have you been using and what is your pH? Thanks.


----------



## SouthernCichlids (Jan 20, 2013)

Kinection said:


> Wow really? That's good to hear your shrimp are doing well.
> Could I get away with 1 bag for a 12" by 12" cube? That's approx 4.5lbs for a 7.5G cube. I want a good 1-2 year buffering capability though, so I could go with 2 bags. May I ask how long have you been using and what is your pH? Thanks.


I guess it depends on what kind of shrimp you're wanting to keep in it and what your water is like out of the tap. For CRS/bees, it might be best to use 2 bags for the extra buffering but if you choose to go for a setup like mine with shrimp that can tolerate harder water, I would think 1 bag should do the trick!
I'm only using small amounts to keep my pH neutral as my well water is liquid rock, I've been using it for 4-5 months so not a long time but I have been very pleased with it since day 1.


----------



## Puddles (Jan 5, 2013)

Is there any source that sells larger bags than 2.2kg?


----------



## Kinection (Dec 1, 2012)

SouthernCichlids said:


> I guess it depends on what kind of shrimp you're wanting to keep in it and what your water is like out of the tap. For CRS/bees, it might be best to use 2 bags for the extra buffering but if you choose to go for a setup like mine with shrimp that can tolerate harder water, I would think 1 bag should do the trick!
> I'm only using small amounts to keep my pH neutral as my well water is liquid rock, I've been using it for 4-5 months so not a long time but I have been very pleased with it since day 1.


 I'm going to keep CRS, so I'll get two bags.


----------



## SouthernCichlids (Jan 20, 2013)

PuddlesAqua said:


> Is there any source that sells larger bags than 2.2kg?


Check the seller "keyboardaquatics" on [Ebay Link Removed] They sell the larger bags of it :icon_smil


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

somewhatshocked said:


> I'd go with BTOE because they're so amazingly colored.
> 
> That said, I'm on a mission to get people interested in wild-type shrimp again. Things like regular Tigers/Super Tigers, Bee shrimp, et al.


i'm in a position that I'm going to be moving and picking a place with a nice spot for a shrimp rack and have the money to build it properly and I plan on dedicating a tank or two or three to something different that's not commonly kept.


----------



## plamski (Sep 25, 2009)

Amazon $19.99, 2kg,there are 7 bags,free shipping.


----------



## Puddles (Jan 5, 2013)

So I'm guessing for a 20 long you'd need 4-5 bags? And that would probably only be 1-2"?


----------



## cantsay39 (Jun 10, 2011)

you can order from Amazon.com. u.p shrimp sand


----------



## Computer Science (Sep 20, 2012)

How many bags should we use for a standard 5 gallon? I used all of one bag


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

My DB 3g used a bag in itself, but then again, it is a 18" x 6" footprint...


----------



## Kinection (Dec 1, 2012)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> My DB 3g used a bag in itself, but then again, it is a 18" x 6" footprint...


 Hmmm... that makes me wonder, would 1 bag buffer for 1 yearish for me?
Yours is a 18" x 6, which equal in inches to a 12" by 12" cube right?
Since 18x (6+6) = 12x (12+6). About how many inches do you have?


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

2 bags for a 30cm cube

I gave away a 30c last year as raok, and included 2 bags of sand, I think it puts 2.5-3 inches in the bottom.


----------



## Kinection (Dec 1, 2012)

mordalphus said:


> 2 bags for a 30cm cube
> 
> I gave away a 30c last year as raok, and included 2 bags of sand, I think it puts 2.5-3 inches in the bottom.


 Ok then, I guess I can't avoid it. I'm gonna own a lot of people money. :icon_roll


----------



## Puddles (Jan 5, 2013)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> My DB 3g used a bag in itself, but then again, it is a 18" x 6" footprint...


How deep is your substrate?


----------



## SouthernCichlids (Jan 20, 2013)

Kinection said:


> Ok then, I guess I can't avoid it. I'm gonna own a lot of people money. :icon_roll


At least you'll have extra if you decide not to use it all! It's a great substrate for shrimp, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Mine is actually sloped from 3/4" to 2" on the opposite wall so I can fit a sponge filter at one end. If you'd want 3", you may need 2 bags.


----------



## Julianzh (Jul 28, 2011)

I got a question about this brand of substrate. 

No matter how many times i washed this substrate, it still gave/made the water black/gray. Am I just let it settle on the tank instead?


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Do not rinse


----------



## Smitty06 (Mar 25, 2012)

You are not supposed to wash it that is most likely your problem.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

plamski said:


> I used 3x1L bags in regular 10gal tank/10"x20".Thikness is less than 1".
> It is buffer from PH8 to PH6.6 for 6 months with biweekly 15% WC. Now after 9 months I have PH7.5.


Do you think this is because your water had to buffer down so much? Any idea how long it would last with RO water at pH 6.4? At least a year? I'm still searching for substrate for my 12" cube so I can keep Tigers, or try to anyways.


----------



## SupaTank (Oct 9, 2012)

would love to see some pictures with this substrate


----------

